# Matthews Rod and Reel Repair



## RonErwin

Has anyone had problems with Matthews Rod and Reel Repair? More directly my question is regarding issues with timely delivery of products or repaired items.


----------



## Bantam1

I have never seen or heard a complaint about Matt. I'm sure his turnaround time can vary because of high volume.


----------



## RonErwin

Thanks for your input. I just think 15 months to replace a life time warranty rod might be over the top. I talked with Matthew on the 3rd of August and he said the rod was ready but I still have yet to see the rod. Maybe I just expect to much but I'm of the opinion if you dont live in San Antonio where you can talk to him face to face, you take the last seat in his priority list. Thats really a crying shame cause I like his work - just find his customer satisfaction rating less than desireable. Wonder if he gives refunds?


----------



## Goags

Ya'll MAY be taliking about 2 different guys?


----------



## RonErwin

The Matthew I'm referencing has a shop in San Antonio, phone #210-343-0589. I spoke with Matthew on August 3, 2011 and he informed me that my rod was ready and he would ship it. As of this post on September 11, 2011 I have not received the rod. While I'm not trying to make light of his workload or quality of workmanship, Matthews customer service practices and timeliness are, in my opinion, lacking at the very best. I have emailed Matthew and authorized a friend to pick the rod up on Monday, 12 September 2011. Maybe that action will produce results.


----------



## ATLFLC

*Thanks for the information.*

I'll have to do some research, but I met a guy at Lake Fork a couple years back, and he loved the rods that Matt made. I was thinking of having one built myself. I'll have to re-consider before I have a rod sent out to Atlanta.

Living better than I deserve.


----------



## Surf Smirf

RonErwin said:


> Has anyone had problems with Matthews Rod and Reel Repair? More directly my question is regarding issues with timely delivery of products or repaired items.


Yeah, that's the guy with the shop near the airport in San Antonio. Not sure of his number. Threw his card away. My nephew took my reel in for repair & Matt said it would be ready in 1 week. Nearly three weeks later it still wasn't ready so I had my nephew go get it. I took it somewhere else. That was over a year ago. Looks like some things never change. I heard he was a good reel repair guy when he does what he says he'll do. Don't know, and probably never will.


----------



## adub

He did 2 curados for me in august and they were done in the time he said. Positive experience for me.


----------



## surfspeck

Ive sent in 2 different batches of reels to him over the last 18 months. He isnt the fastest and I didnt have any expectations to get em back quickly. The work was outstanding. Getting ready to send in another batch soon.


----------



## redfisher73

FYI: still in shipping box.. 6'6" waterloo rod hp slam mag 2 titanium $250 actual cost of rod $320.. [email protected]


----------



## Surf Smirf

I wonder if the fella who started this ever got his rod???


----------



## 18 Classic

He repaired a couple of old curados for me in July 2011. They were ready as promised. I want to say about 7-10 days? Only issue was it was cash only.. Luckily I had enough to cover it or would of had to come back.


----------



## Notimetofish1

Over the last year or two I have had several rods & reels cleaned / repaired by Matthew's. I have alway found the sevice prompt and if he did have a large backlog they would let me know in advance that it might take a week or so. But most of the time I would get a call within a week letting me know I could pick up my gear.

Just give Matthew a call @ (210) 343-0589 and I am sure he will be more than happy to help you with whatever issue you are having.

Notimetofish


----------



## MattK

RonErwin said:


> Thanks for your input. I just think 15 months to replace a life time warranty rod might be over the top. I talked with Matthew on the 3rd of August and he said the rod was ready but I still have yet to see the rod. Maybe I just expect to much but I'm of the opinion if you dont live in San Antonio where you can talk to him face to face, you take the last seat in his priority list. Thats really a crying shame cause I like his work - just find his customer satisfaction rating less than desireable. Wonder if he gives refunds?


First let me say that this situation has be resolved. The rod that was built over a year ago was picked up on September 12th. If you care to hear the part that he left out read below.

I built a custom rod for this gentleman approximately a year ago. The rod blank and workmanship have a lifetime warranty against defects. The rod was a Rainshadow 7' MH fast. The rod had been broken between the handle and the first guide. I sent the broken rod back to Batson's and they said it was not a defective blank and was not covered under warranty. During this time this customer moved from Oklahoma to Arkansas and had changed his phone number. I felt bad for the guy and built the rod anyways, at my own expense, using what components I could salvage from the broken rod which were just the recoil guides and hook keeper. Without having a way to contact the customer I decided to not put his name decal on the rod until I heard from him and it set here completed for a year. The customer finally called the shop sometime mid August, which I can be reached at everyday, and we discussed the status of his rod but didn't discuss who would be covering the return shipping costs. The last thing that needed to be done was have his custom name decal placed on the rod which I waited to order with 7 other custom decals to combine shipping. On Monday September 12th the rod was picked up by his friend ... without the decal.

I still feel that rebuilding the rod that was not covered under warranty, at my own expense, was the right thing to do and I will not let the experience with this customer discourage me from doing it in the future.

-Matthew


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I knew there was a "rest of the story" hanging out there somewhere. Matt is a standup guy that does good work.

Mike


----------



## Dipsay

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I knew there was a "rest of the story" hanging out there somewhere. Matt is a standup guy that does good work.
> 
> Mike


 X2 Mike! Have nothing but good things for Matt. He does right by people, end of story..Dip


----------



## RonErwin

Surf Smirf - I got my rod from Matthew.* Finally*. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. Trying to answer Matts misguided and misleading post but cant control laughter.


----------



## Surf Smirf

RonErwin said:


> Surf Smirf - I got my rod from Matthew.* Finally*. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. Trying to answer Matts misguided and misleading post but cant control laughter.


Glad to hear it! Yeah, that post of his makes no sense. He built it about a year ago, but it's been laying around his shop repaired for a year now? And of course he never heard anything from you while all this was going on. That's what he did to us. Ignored our messages then dummied up when we finally caught up with him. I think he screens his calls. What makes me LMAO are these other guys gushing all over themselves. Kinda like the NY Times & Obama. I wouldn't bother anymore with this if it was me. These folks can't handle the truth. Don't break that rod! If you do, go out & get a big ole Ugly Stick. You'll never break that. Mine have lasted forever!


----------



## brettkeyallegro

I have found Matt and his staff to be prompt and professional. I also know several people here in San Antonio who feel the same way about his business practices.


----------



## Sisco Kid

I to have had 0 issues with his service, and I drove to S Antonio to have it delivered. A+++ service


----------



## MattK

Haha! Digging up old threads from the grave


----------

